# How much luggage can you fit in the trunk of a full-size car?



## Denise L (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a minivan OR a full-size car reserved. Price difference is $156.21 (ouch!).  I'm wondering if the following might fit in the full-size (Pontiac Grand Am or similar):

2 adults
2 children
3 large suitcases (think length of diving fins)
1 small suitcase
2 strollers
2 backpacks
A computer bag
A carry-on duffle bag

DH says that he could sit with the kids and we could use the passenger seat for luggage. What do you think?

Of course we leave in 7am tomorrow  ! Worst case, I keep both reservations and then decide when we get to the Alamo counter in Kahului  !


----------



## debraxh (Mar 22, 2008)

I drive a Pontiac Bonneville which is one step larger than a Grand Am, and I think you could fit it all in my car, but the two strollers worry me, because I'm not used to traveling with them and don't know how much space they take.  Since your husband is flexible and the ride's not that far, I would try the car first.  If you just can't swing it go back to the counter and ask for the minivan.  Good luck!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2008)

Grand Am's are /not/ full-size... more like a compact, IMHO.
Get thee to a Pontiac dealer and look at the trunk.


----------



## hotmike98 (Mar 22, 2008)

First of all, you have way too much luggage for Hawaii!  I recommed you pare down drastically, and eliminate one large suitcase, in which case you might just squeeze into the Grand Am, depending on whether the strollers are the umbrella style.  If the strollers are regular (even though collapsible) there is no way you will fit in the Grand Am, which, as others have noted, is not a full size car.  I would plan on the van if you insist on taking all that stuff!  All you need for Hawaii are swimsuits, shorts, t-shirts, and one "nice"outfit (aloha shirt and dockers for men, sun dress for ladies, and some flip flops.  After all, it's a vacation! Aloha!


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2008)

Everyone's not the same, but we brought back a lot more from Hawaii than we took.  We had to go to Wal Mart and buy two extra duffles to get all the bought stuff home.  We wore very little of what we took when we were there.

Look at a Standard SUV.  We take beaucoup luggage when we go to Florida cuz another couple goes and we can't be luggage cops/behavior lecturers with guests.  Besides, the big boys have to tote their golf clubs, so . . . 

We have had Trailblazer, Rendevous and Uplander.

I look long and hard and have always found the best price with National Emerald Club using contract IDs and Coupons.  The Standard SUVs have always been priced lower than the Full Size, but that could just be FL.  This past January I tried to get another $50 off with the ski rack option, but Orlando was not participating in that program.   

In Lihue I had Full Size reserved, but when I walked into National's office at the airport she said, "Aloha.  Whattya want?" nodding her head toward the parking lot.  I said, "Aloha, huh? . . . Anything?"  

"Yes."  

I took the Jimmy, and we had to put something on the roof rack to get everything to the airport 2 weeks later!!!!

Down at the far end of the closet I have a few flowered Hawaiian shirts that don't get worn very often.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 22, 2008)

Denise, I'll definitely try the full-size car first. It's not just the rental price difference, at over $4/gallon for gas, minivan is also going to guzzle more gas than the car.
Enjoy Maui! Got back a little less than a month ago and I already miss it!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Denise - since you will have 2 wash machines and 2 dryers in you unit, can't you just take about 3 changes of clothes each and throw a load in each washer each night?  That's all we take to Hawaii.  It is soooo nice not dragging a lot of stuff around!  Also - we take our own snorkels/masks and rent fins for about $10 a week - that's an enormous space saver.  Or are you taking all your own diving equipment?


----------



## swift (Mar 22, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I have a minivan OR a full-size car reserved. Price difference is $156.21 (ouch!).  I'm wondering if the following might fit in the full-size (Pontiac Grand Am or similar):
> 
> 2 adults
> 2 children
> ...




I have a Toyota Sienna Minivan- yes that will all fit. The two adults in front, two kids in the middle row, the strollers will go in the trunk with the backpacks, suitcases can go in the third row seats along with the duffle bag. You will even have leg room.   Although, I agree that all your going to need is swim suits, shorts, a couple shirts, pj's and maybe one nice outfit. The kids will be living in their swimsuits so most of your other stuff will probably go unused.

Oops- just noticed you were looking to see if all of that would fit in the fullsize. Are you also going to have carseats? Because if you are then you will have more room where the kids are sitting to put things under their feet. Like the computer bag, duffel bag and small suitcase. If the strollers are umbrella strollers the rest should fit you just have to pack it in there well.


----------



## BevL (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree that's a lot of luggage, even with kids, when you have a washer and dryer.

We actually ended up with two cars for two couples.  It was a good thing as we had to move midweek and with all the rental stuff, chairs, fins, plus luggage and groceries we were moving, it was good to have them!!  Plus our friends travel pretty heavy, so they had a back full of luggage to start.

BUt if your kids are in strollers, they're not at an age where they care if the wear the same thing every day!!  Plus that's a lot to schlep through an airport on both ends.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 22, 2008)

hotmike98 said:


> First of all, you have way too much luggage for Hawaii!  I recommed you pare down drastically, and eliminate one large suitcase, in which case you might just squeeze into the Grand Am, depending on whether the strollers are the umbrella style.  If the strollers are regular (even though collapsible) there is no way you will fit in the Grand Am, which, as others have noted, is not a full size car.  I would plan on the van if you insist on taking all that stuff!  All you need for Hawaii are swimsuits, shorts, t-shirts, and one "nice"outfit (aloha shirt and dockers for men, sun dress for ladies, and some flip flops.  After all, it's a vacation! Aloha!



I agree w/hotmike.  We had 4 adults and a midsize car and had to rope our 4 suitcases in.  I have had to downsize to 1 suitcase and my carryon backpack and it wasnt that hard.  Now I can do it with a midsize suitcase.  I only carry the backpack because I take my camera along and they dont replace electronics.  When we go to Hawaii we go for two weeks.  I still pack too much.  With the airlines cracking down on luggage, everyone needs to learn how to go with less.  Makes a timeshare that much more valuable.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 23, 2008)

*Whoo hoo!*

Hey, thanks for all of the suggestions. I knew when I posted that you folks would freak out at the amount of stuff we brought. BUT, it did fit in the full-size Impala, so we saved a bundle! And our car is a 2008 Impala, which drives great so far with only 2800 miles.

I'll confess that I had the small suitcase full of nothing but non-perishable food stuff  ...so that will be empty when we leave.  We probably could have done without one of the big ones, but we decided to bring the giant fins x 2 and snorkel gear x 3, plus booties x3. We also brought a floatie, a swim noodle, two blow up rings....somehow it just expands.  I brought clothes for 4 days, maybe I should have just done 3 days. We have 1 car seat, 1 umbrella stroller, and 1 very large size special needs stroller (carries up to 125 lbs), which is bulky.  Backpacks have kids airplane diversions...games, paper, colored pencils, magazines, books, stuffed toys, etc.

Oh well, we are here now, and we won't need to repack the car until Saturday !I think we will fly UA next year, and my goal will be to take less.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know some people say you're taking too much but even if you take the basics, when traveling with kids your suitcases can fill up quickly.  

Before kids it was really easy to travel lightly.  For 10 years my husband & I traveled to Hawaii with only a backpack & suitcase each.  But with kids it's really important to take the things you need that will make vacationing with them little easier.   

Yes you you can get a lot of items in Hawaii but it sucks when there are things you need for the kids but can't find on the island, and have to waste a lot of time looking for them. 

I'm glad I carried-on the bag of extra diapers, food, toys, and change of cloths as we got stuck in LAX  for 10 hours. Plus, by the time we landed in Kona everything was closed.

Also, for me the amount of time I spend hauling luggage accounts for only a small fraction of my vacation.  It's not like I have to carry this stuff on a backpack tour of Europe.  So take what you need and don't stress about not being able to travel like a single person. But, do adhere to luggage weight restrictions as that can get expensive.
http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-budgeting/article/104610/Baggage-Becomes-a-Big-Ticket-Item


----------



## Denise L (Mar 23, 2008)

jehb2 said:


> But, do adhere to luggage weight restrictions as that can get expensive.



Thanks for the reply.  I feel slightly less guilty for lugging all this stuff to Maui  .  When I was packing, I was telling myself, oh, if only it were just me. I'd be done in 5 minutes and have just one bag.

We bought one of those handy travel scales that you can hook to the suitcase to get the weight. It works great and I think it only cost $10.  We keep our checked bags at between 30-45 lbs. 

The cost of groceries here continues to amaze me.  I don't know how anyone can afford to live here, really.  The organic eggs I buy for my kids at home are $4.69/doz, and it was about $7.99 here.  I spent $272 at Safeway yesterday.  It would have been another $50 if I hadn't packed my food bag of things like peanut butter, jam, canned fruit, granola bars, fruit snacks, etc.


----------

